# Rolling road group thrash @ Amd Essex. **CANCELLED**



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry about all the messing about here guys and girls but i have made the decision to cancel this as i spoke to Amd today and even in 2wd drive mode the power results will be down by 10-20 bhp and i see no point in making people spend this kind of money in travelling and going on the rollers to be dissapointed again. I was told at first that the results would be more accurate but am now being told that they wont be, so a bit pissed off about it but there you go. It would have been a good day out but not when others are paying for it. Sorry again.

 Ok there has been a mistake and Amd have double booked us and the Seat cupra lot and cant fit us all in on that day now so it needs to be moved to either the 1st of Aug or the 12th of Sept. i need to pick a day so can peeps please resond to this. Cheers and sorry. :x 

I have been in contact with Amd in Essex for a rr day.

Date - Sunday 12th September

AmD Technik Essex
Unit 6, Cliffside Trade Park
Motherwell Way
West Thurrock
Essex
RM20 3LE

We need at least 10 cars to run on the day we get tea and coffee free but if we can get 20 + then they give us a bbq as well.
Prices are £35 and you get 2 runs plus a graph at the end.

I have been to a rr day before and running the gen 1 haldex (mk1 tt turbo) in 4wd DOESNT work very well and gives inaccurate results, therefore it will be run in 2wd this will be done by basically pulling the haldex fuse out so no power goes to the rear. They have said they do this on all mk1 tt turbo's and its the only real way. If you have a mk2 then its fine to run in 4wd and also the mk1 V6 is fine.

When they pull the fuse the traction control light comes on but when the fuse is put back in the light goes out or they will clear the code.

Awesome GTI do it this way, as well as many other tuning companies. Tony, les and Syd have had their cars run in 2wd.

So if you defo want to do this then put your name on this thread and i will add you. Can i ask that if you want to watch and not take part you say so now as i dont want numbers to start dropping once we are there with people bottling it and then less people run as it is a Sunday and they get people in especially for this. Cheers Guys and girls.

1. Ian222 - 225 mk1
2. Sttranger - mk2 RS
3. Ukrpg - 225 mk1
4. Charlie (poss) - 225 mk1
5. denimblue225 - 225 mk1
6. 
7. dentted - mk2 V6
8. tt51 - 225 mk1
9. Tony rigby (poss) - 225 mk1
10. Tufty (poss) - 225 mk1
11. Triplefan (poss) not running
12 Y3putt (poss) not running
13. Rockyd78 - 225 mk1
14. 
15.k10mbd - 225 mk1 no map
16. jayttapp - mk1 v6


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

YES PLEASE


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I knew you would be first in line Dave.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

NIce one Ian - put me down mate


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great price Ian nice work, will have to decide closer to the time as don't want to be one of those who puts their name down and then has to pull out nearer the time.

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Charlie, No probs let me know a bit later. Good to see ya again if ya can.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Me and Glen will come on the basis he has had a remap by then other wise he would be put to shame :lol: 
so put us down as a possibly!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Me and Glen will come on the basis he has had a remap by then other wise he would be put to shame :lol:
> so put us down as a possibly!


Will do.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Forgot to mention they said that they offer 10% off servicing, exhausts, remaps etc after this event for the people who have ran.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

ooooo in that case does anyone have one of their remaps??? 2 birds, one stone comes to mind [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## wezzie (Apr 18, 2010)

I havent got a remap or at least dont think so, but defo put me down ian, would be good to meet and pick all your brains.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Why not, am I the first V6 mk2?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds good Ian put me down please


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hi Ian,

potentially what time is this going to be?

potentially i'm interested as i said in my discussions with you... be nice to see the car on another set of rollers other than awesome...

i'll have to work out some details (and probably a travell lodge) but put me down as a possible...(although i'll be a lonely NWr in the corner who doesn't know anyone. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: )

dont think we do enough RR days  it's always good to see and hear your car looking like this !!!!!!!!!!













[/

GET SIGNED UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tony any chance you could briefly explain how its done. I mean do they go up through the box hitting the limiter in each gear or do they get it into the required gear low revs then wot like when doing a vagcom log. How long do they hold it there?

Cheers buddy
Neil


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Neil added

Tony ok mate i will add as a poss, time wise not sure prob starting around 10.00 but that is a guess, i will check with Amd.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

TT51 said:


> Tony any chance you could briefly explain how its done. I mean do they go up through the box hitting the limiter in each gear or do they get it into the required gear low revs then wot like when doing a vagcom log. How long do they hold it there?
> 
> Cheers buddy
> Neil


Hi neil,

The rolling roads that i have previously are all done from low revs in 4th gear... engine is quite bogged down... then foot flat all the way to redline (or as near as dam it) they realistly only need to head over 5200RPM but alot also want the tail off included in the graphs..

as fo gears no not at all there never touched apart from getting to 4th... there's not need you'd be left with a very jerky graph as the power output would drop every time you changed gear.. and wouldn't give you much to go on...

if you want a quick look at the graphs your likely to end up with then take a look here:-
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169950&hilit=+tony's+performance That shows the graphs through my cars transformation and power output... it'll be interesting to see what a differen't set of rollers gives...but august isn't a good time if the weather is hot...lose some poneys then... (mainly because intake temps can't be lowered even with the big fans... (obviously the fan isn't blowing at the speed the car is in effect driving)

TT rolling road days are the best comparison between your car and another TT.. if someone runs on a differen't day at the same rollers results can vairy.. so it's a very good indicator of where you are compared to other TT's.... and highlights any problems (sy'd QS ran 220BHP and was remaped) obviously he knew something wasn't right and turned out to be a boost leak.. so good for that also...

hope that helps !!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Tony any chance you could briefly explain how its done. I mean do they go up through the box hitting the limiter in each gear or do they get it into the required gear low revs then wot like when doing a vagcom log. How long do they hold it there?
> ...


Nice one Tony thats cleared it up hopefully see you there


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian stick Mark (Tufty) down he might not be on here for a while he has done his back in.

I just spoke to him and he is up for it as long as he doesn't have to spend time with the missus for her birthday :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha ha yeah ok Neil


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I just thought mine is s-tronic/dsg, is that ok for these thingies?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I will check with them tomorrow John.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

denTTed said:


> I just thought mine is s-tronic/dsg, is that ok for these thingies?


Just got back to me and its fine.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Cool, I'll start saving for the fuel.


----------



## wezzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Ian, do you need a deposit or full payment before the day?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No mate, just pay on day


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ian,

Put me down please mate.
3.2 V6 DSG

Thanks Jay


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

ian222 said:


> I have been to a rr day before and running the gen 1 haldex (mk1 tt turbo) in 4wd DOESNT work very well and gives inaccurate results, therefore it will be run in 2wd this will be done by basically pulling the haldex fuse out so no power goes to the rear. They have said they do this on all mk1 tt turbo's and its the only real way. If you have a mk2 then its fine to run in 4wd and also the mk1 V6 is fine.


Not strictly true, I have had my QS on two different rolling roads and it has produced perfect figure at the same time other remapped 225s and 180s were way short of what they thought.

I am temped to come along, August is never a good month for a rr for a turbo'd car, are they intending to run two large fans for the Mk1 turbos (one for each intercooler)?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

go on si, you can make it, itl be a laugh


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah but Si yours is standard its only on remapped ones.

I do believe they are running 2 large fans yes.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Yeah but Si yours is standard its only on remapped ones.


But a standard QS still runs 250lb ft which isn't far behind a remapped 225


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd be up for this but i need to make sure i'm not working that sunday , i'll check on monday and let you know i'd be interested to see what it's running


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good man, let me know.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

You up for this then Rocky?

What about you Simon?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ian, put us down as a possible please, don't want to miss it, but never sure what will be happening work wise.

And Bella, we have a Revo map (on the car when we bought it) which AMD do, but if I were doing it again, I would go to Wak. During a visit for diagnostics he put his map on, so I have experience if both


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

will do Andy. Hope you had a good time in Italy.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

ian222 said:


> will do Andy. Hope you had a good time in Italy.


Blinding mate, think we got there at just the perfect time, snow on the peaks, but generally clear roads. Time was too short, but that will be sorted on the next one 

Like many others, the old girl ran faultlessly, and we only had one car that didn't make it back with us, so not too bad all in all.

Get your name down quick, not many places left.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Ian...

Put me down as a spectator.... I'll defo be there just to see my old TT on the rollers..(Wezzie has it..)

If you're stuck for numbers I'll be first reserve for the rollers as well..

Let me know meeting points, times etc...

Mark


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

I've not forgotten about this Ian they've been sodding around with the rota at work i'll know by next week for defo - really want to get mine on the rollers and see what its putting out


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ian i am free that sunday, no work!!!!! put me down for it so someone can tell me my TT isn't running as much power as i hoped lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ha ha, will do mate.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

put me down for this  im sure im not working but ill double check as soon as i can get in the office... be nice to see what its like before map...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Kim.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

New important info on first page.


----------



## wezzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Ian, I know I cant make the 12th Sept but 1st Aug OK for me, but if not suitable sure there will be other oppertunities in the future.

Cheers

Wez


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry mate but i cant do the 1st august :?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Either date is ok for me mate at the moment but September is better but not a problem if its August


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ian

I doubt that we would run (couldn't stand the disappointment again) but would possibly be down as a spectator, so either day is fine


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

triplefan said:


> couldn't stand the disappointment again


Spill the beans Andy


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

September is best for me mate...

August is my wedding anniversary..

Mark..


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TT51 said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > couldn't stand the disappointment again
> ...


Last one highlighted a boost problem, which in a way was good.

Happy with how she is going at the mo, last thing I need is another search for an elusive problem :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok 12th of sept it will be then. I will get them to double check that date is good.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

jayTTapp said:


> Ian,
> 
> Put me down please mate.
> 3.2 V6 DSG
> ...


Hi Ian,

The 12th is good for me, please add me to the list on page 1.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

Not sure I can do 12th I'll check the work rota and 1st is defo out, also need as much time as possible to sort out whatever the hell is wrong with my car as it was on the rollers at the weekend and to say i was massively disappointed is an understatement so i need to find out what is wrong


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Where did you take it and what was the results? Did you run in 4wd or pull the fuse?


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

it was a mobile rollers at vag fest and they pulled the fuse as it was a 2wd roller only, the best it produced was 230ps with an average of 221


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh dear, maybe you have a boost leak?


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

i was wondering whether it's the oem induction pipe collapsing under full boost and suffocating the turbo as the torque drops like a stone once it hits maximum torque (about 360nm @ 3900 rpm) as until that point both bhp and torque curves are almost vertical!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

big syd had similar... turned out it was the hose to the intercooler... (the one where headlight has to come off) belive the clip had gone.. meaning it was partically off... reason it didn't make a noise as the air was being forced past it (as it was up stream) but stll enough to cause his remaped apr qs run 222bhp...

deffo charge system related though... could be any of the big hoses.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

> just got back from awesome with what i can only describe as a new car all i can say is Jeff (the technician )you are a Jedi master and i would give you a big hug in the most manly non gay way possible
> 
> i have said it before and will deffo say it again....AWESOME you are AWESOME i was treated like i had taken somebody to A&E, they could not reassure me enough that they would get to the bottom of the problem and sort it out. The car was on the RR with all manner of wires and probes and strange looking devices probing places where any self respecting car should not be probed and me in the waiting room looking out at my car like a farther with a new born at a hospital... stand up sit down up down ....toilet then the power runs started 1 then another and another and another jeff with laptops in the car, monitors outside the car ...i was getting stressed must have been at least 6 power runs then silence
> 
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=143897&hilit=NW+rolling+road+day+results


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have to cancel this, see first post please. Sorry for messing you all about.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh tits [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thanks for the early heads up mate


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah sorry mate, i feel a bit messed about by them so thought it best to just cancel.


----------

